# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Olympia Prize money changes

## wael

from muscletime.com:
Shawn Ray told that the federation said the topic is subject to changes??????
Wouldn`t it be time to tell us fans and the athletes what the split is?
1: $120,000 2: $75,000 3: $50,000 4: $40,000 5: $30,000 6: $25,000 7: $15,000 8: $14,000 9: $12,000 10: $10,000 11 - 19 $1,0000 
Total: $400,000.00 
*No Car will be given away this year. 
** $10,000. 00 Best Presentation Award to be presented at the All Star Seminar VI on Sunday by Shawn Ray Productions. 
Check the Olympia website at www.2004olympia.com/

----------


## decadbal

good stuff.... they deserve more money

----------

